# Stolen Boats in Durango



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi my friend and I had our boats stolen sometime last night 4/9. There was a green/orange/white rockstar and a red all-star. There was also a werner player and a werner desperado. Please help me out if you know anything or see anything.


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

Damn, first 4CRS and now you guys. Guess Durango's turning into a lock your gear up town.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah i guess so.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

where were they stolen from?


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

they were on campus on my car in the residential parking lot


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. Hope we see the boats on the river. You should post onto boof.com as well. That's the California version of MTN Buzz. Boatertalk.com is the eastern version. You never know where these *&%^( are going with them.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Comes with the turf, your boats will probably live out their days as lazy lake floaters or as habitat for rodents under a deck. 
Buy a kriptonite cable lock, don't skimp on some cheaply made imitator and never leave your boats unlocked again. I've learned this lesson and I am sure many more on this forum can tell you what happens when you get lazy with your boats.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

best of luck fining them, hope to see them around town, i would keep an eye on craigs list as well


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/whos-missing-a-jackson-super-star-imo-42332.html


----------

